# Fabric Arch Liners - Check Behind them!



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Check behind those arch liners - you might be glad you did 

As part of my first once over to a 2nd hand Golf we bought, I'm just getting around to the first job - a full wheel off arch clean up. Stripped the fabric rear arch liners and was astonished at how much debris was trapped between the liner and wheel arch! Some of the mud still very wet, sat there nicely waiting to corrode away. Also found two tiny rub points where the liners had rubbed the paint and surface rust is starting to develop - Bilt Hamber to the rescue!











----------

UPDATE....

The front plastic arch liners were removed and inner arch thoroughly cleaned. I found localised pockets of gravel that had caught between the liner and metal arch and were starting to friction rub. As I moved the arch out of situ loads of debris fell out, then photographed the gravel that remained stuck to the arch.

All of this would only get worse if left and were enough mud to clog around the gravel there would be rubbing away on the metal and then the dreaded rust can start. In the corner of the wing next to the bottom of the sill there was already a large build of mud and sludge - nice !

Everything else received a thorough washing, then cleaned with APC. Once dry the inner arches were coated with one layer of Bilt Hamber Dynax UC - this will be done on the rears also (and be built up in layers once this first application cures). The plastic arches have been coated with Autosmart Trim Ultra, and will be coated again before re-fitting.

There is also a foam pad that sits inside the inner wing which is there for sound absorption (I assume) and of course acts like a sponge, retaining water when saturated. This was thoroughly cleaned and then will also be 'Dynaxed' so that it shakes off water.

Being only a 4.5 year old car I wasn't going to bother with all of this - so relieved I did now as I think I've pinpointed potential weak spots to monitor over time.
...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Something I'll be doing as soon as I get my flat driveway and trolley jack - good post :thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Good to know, thxs.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The arch liners were cleaned (in situ) when I first got the vehicle - a quick wash with a hose, brush and APC and lot of filth came away. This second more thorough clean truly revealed how dirty the fabric liners were, and how much debris was still present. Managed to scoop a dust pan full of detritus off the floor after brushing out the inner arches. The jet wash and second APC application left the liners a different colour! This is on 4.5 Y old vehicle with only 36K on the clock! :doublesho

The worrying issue about using fabric style material as an arch liner is that after this thorough clean, the arch liners were still damp after an overnight drying session in a warm utility room. When in use they are going to hold water and if mud and dirt build up that damp wet mixture is going to sit right next to the metal wheel arch! 

I'll be layering Bilt Hamber on the metal arches and Gtechniq I1 on the fabric arch liners this weekend


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Good post mate. Even plastic ones can hide a nightmare behind. Just put my Kia into get the wheelarch rust fixed and found much worse rust in the lower rear quarter due to the arch liner rubbing, causing water to get into a foam in the body and rotted lots of my poor car away


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the issues with the Kia - its a nightmare when something like this happens. Hope you can get it repaired successfully. 

I've not even started the front plastic arch liners yet - Twitch !


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I think most manufacturers put fabric arch liners on the front to dampen the sound of road noise. Shame they hold water like a sponge


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

fabric arch liners are the devils work imo:devil:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

s29nta said:


> fabric arch liners are the devils work imo:devil:


I couldn't agree more…! :wall:

The tiny rear arch surface rust patches dealt with by the superb Bilt Hamber Deox-Gel, then primed with Electrox. Will be over coated after the 96 hour primer cure time.

So, it will be arches off the front today to see what that reveals - gulp !


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Might be worthwile using waxoyl or ACF50 on the arches before refitting the liners?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Good post mate. Even plastic ones can hide a nightmare behind. Just put my Kia into get the wheelarch rust fixed and found much worse rust in the lower rear quarter due to the arch liner rubbing, causing water to get into a foam in the body and rotted lots of my poor car away


The one advantage to owning a Renault! Plastic front wings so no corrosion on the outside of the wing anyway, got help the metal parts behind though.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good post thank you for the valuable information


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

yetizone said:


> I couldn't agree more…! :wall:
> 
> The tiny rear arch surface rust patches dealt with by the superb Bilt Hamber Deox-Gel, then primed with Electrox. Will be over coated after the 96 hour primer cure time.
> 
> So, it will be arches off the front today to see what that reveals - gulp !


have you had a look at the fronts?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

s29nta said:


> have you had a look at the fronts?


Yes - this weekend. Original post updated with photos


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

robby71 said:


> Might be worthwile using waxoyl or ACF50 on the arches before refitting the liners?


Yes I agree, but I'm going to use Dynax UC on the inner archers and use up my Waxoil on the suspension / control arms and the like :thumb:


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

Yikes! - I've always pressure washed my liners in-situ ... but having seen this post, I'm definitley stripping them off at the weekend to take a look! - Thanks!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

defo somthing i need to be doing, cheers for the tip and the pics:thumb:


----------

